# Crowing hen.



## dad2noah (Jul 18, 2012)

We have a pair of Spitzhaubens that the kids won in a raffle at a poultry show. We were excited to maybe have some uncommon birds that the kids could breed/show and sell. The problem is that just a couple of weeks after the Cock started to crow, so did the hen. She's gotten so good at it, that it's difficult to tell who is crowing unless you see them. We'd really like to breed them, but she's determined to be a rooster, and won't lay. We introduced the pair to the laying flock about a month ago; hoping that it would persuade her to start laying. No dice. Any hope that she'll change her ways, or should we send them to the auction?


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

she will probably quit crowing.. i used to have one that did but she doesnt anymore and turned out to be a good layer.


----------

